# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Opušteni trbuh - kaj sad?!

## winnerica

Ajmo curke, dajte savjete kaj da se radi s opuštenim trbuhom nakon poroda. Sve dobivene kile su mi iscurile još dok sam bila u rodilištu + 3 nove kg, tak da sam doma došla lakša nego prije trudnoće (hvala bogu) ali trbuh mi je tiha jeza  :? ...
Nosim steznik, puno se krećem, hodam dosta svaki dan, dojim, baš ne pazim kaj jedem (gledam da je to hrana koja ne "zatvara"  :/ ), u subotu je 6 tj. kaj sam rodila, smijem s vježbama početi?

----------


## Mum2Be

Ja sam nedavno na tv-u slusala jednu fizioterapetkinju koja je rekla da vjezbati treba poceti odmah u rodilistu, tipa dizanje, lezanje na trbuhu... onoliko koliko se moze.. Vjezbacice ce se vec javiti (ja nisam bas ta  :Smile:  )
I isto tako sam cula da steznik nije dobro nositi, jer onda on preuzima ulogu trbusnih misica i zapravo obavlja njihov posao a oni se ulijene. Nesto u tom stilu... pretrazi malo po pretrazniku..

----------


## zorica39

> Ajmo curke, dajte savjete kaj da se radi s opuštenim trbuhom nakon poroda. Sve dobivene kile su mi iscurile još dok sam bila u rodilištu + 3 nove kg, tak da sam doma došla lakša nego prije trudnoće (hvala bogu) ali trbuh mi je tiha jeza  :? ...
> Nosim steznik, puno se krećem, hodam dosta svaki dan, dojim, baš ne pazim kaj jedem (gledam da je to hrana koja ne "zatvara"  :/ ), u subotu je 6 tj. kaj sam rodila, smijem s vježbama početi?


Nadam se da imaš čvrst steznik.

Ovisi kako si rodila i da li si šivana?

Ako jesi, počekaj još malo da se to "ohladi" ipak 6tj. je malo..

Sve stigneš..

----------


## winnerica

Vaginalno sam rodila, hv. bogu nije bio carski. Mislim da mi steznik baš pomaže jer imam konture struka, muči me donji dio trbuha, to zgleda nekak mlohavo i opušteno...

----------


## Sani1612

Dobro pitanje,to je baš i mene zanimalo.Trbuh je ok ,zategnut i onda samo taj donji dio onak namreškan i smiješan. Rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca i vježbam al to se ne smanjuje. Pa sad ak netko ima savjet..

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Strpljenja, cure....pa tek ste rodile.
Ako nemate problema s viškom kg, sve bi se to kroz neko vrijeme, uz malo fizičke aktivnosti, trebalo vratit u normalu. Ja evo sad, 7 mjeseci od poroda, mogu reći da je napokon sve na svom mjestu  :Smile:  .


Nego, Sani 1612, ti spominješ da ti je trbuh namreškan. Jel su možda strije u pitanju? Ako je to, onda ti ne preostaje ništa drugo nego se pomirit sa situacijom kakva je. Strije, nažalost, neće nestat, ali će s vremenom izblijedit.
Nemojte se bedirat  :Kiss:

----------


## Sani1612

Malo ima strija, malo kože..ma ne brinem ja tako jako zbog izgleda..samo mi je onak smiješno jer sam dosta mršava pa taj trbuščić čudno izgleda.

----------


## L&L0809

za steznik sam i ja cula od ujaka ginekologa da nije dobar jer ti se trbusni misici jos vise opuste (osim ako ne mislis nositi steznik cijeli zivot  :Smile:  ).
a savjet: ostani opet trudna, da vidis kak ce ti se trbuh opet zategnuti  :Laughing:  
sala mala, nista ne ide na brzinu, polako vjezbanjem dovesti misice u formu...nekim zenama se trbuh vrati u normalu nakon par mjeseci, nekima nikad...mislim da i genetika ima veze s time.

----------

